# Invitación



## Prima Facie

Hola, gente,

como es mi cumple y paso aquí tiempo entre vosotros quería hacer extensiva la invitación y convidaros a un ágape virtual en todos los idiomas. Invitados quedáis



Hi there,

since it's my birthday and I spend lot of time with you here, I just wanted to make a virtual invitation to all of you.


----------



## Trisia

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Prima Facie

Thanks very much, Trisia!!!!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

*¡Japi bérdei tu yu!* Pero eso de un cumple sin torta, pastel o como se le llame en tu tierra, ejjemmm, una foto, lo mínimo, pa' tener un poquito de placer, aunque más no sea virtual, ¿vio? La bebida la ponemos nosotros.


----------



## Prima Facie

http://infofotofun.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/100anos-abuela1.jpg


Ay, tienes razón. Ahí os dejo una tarta original esperando que todos lleguéis a ese momento (con añadido o no) :-D

Muchas gracias,Adolfo .-)


----------



## Namarne

Caramba, qué lozanía. Para que digan que fumar es malo.  
*¡Muchas felicidades! *
¡Y que cumplas muuuchos más... de cien!  

Ah, sí, la bebida, casi se me olvida, una cosita dulce para el pastel. 
¡Salud!


----------



## Prima Facie

Ah, gracias por tu estupenda aportación, Namarne, y por tu felicitación también 

Mis abuelos tienen 96/97/92 años, y dicen que eso es un 35% de genética, así que existen grandes posibilidades de que sea longeva :-D

Un abrazo


----------



## colombo-aussie

Que tengas un buen dîa y que celebres por lo alto... por favor par polas a mi nombre!!

HAPPY B.DAYYYY


----------



## Prima Facie

"par polas"...cuando me aclare, ya si eso te contesto 

Muchísimas gracias, Colombo-aussie


----------



## colombo-aussie

Prima Facie said:


> "par polas"...cuando me aclare, ya si eso te contesto
> 
> Muchísimas gracias, Colombo-aussie


 
Por si las dudas, aqui te delo las polas


http://es.wiktionary.org/wiki/polas


----------



## Prima Facie

¡¡Anda!!!! Ignorábalo 

Pues vayan esas polas rodando hasta donde te encuentres


----------



## chamyto

Happy birthday to you  !
Happy birthday to you !
Happy birthday , happy birthday
Happy birthday to you !


----------



## Prima Facie

Muchas gracias, Chamyto


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Muchísimas felicidades!


----------



## Prima Facie

Muchísimas gracias, compañero


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños!!


----------



## Prima Facie

Muchísimas gracias, Rayines


----------



## Calambur

Grrr (ya sé que eres la roba-gateznos oficial de tu organización). Hemos llegado tarde, como siempre, y no nos dejaron nada (menos mal que somos previsores). A ver quién se atreve ejem...
¡Feliz cumpleaños!


----------



## Prima Facie

Jajajajaaja, no tienes peligro tú ni nada, tampoco 

Venga, va, te dejo disfrutar de tu peludo un poco más de tiempo antes de robártelo vilmente. Recuérdote además que no sólo robo gatos, también robo perros 

Buen lunes, linda y gracias de nuevo


----------

